# Do You Recognize This Box?!?!?!



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Do you recognize the box in the first photo? Remember, the last time that you saw it it was sitting on a dining room table with a can of Coke and a tape gun next to it!!!


Yes, F’in Sh#*!!! I got the Bomb of the Year dropped on me by Bigfoot!!! Truly unbelievable what he hit me with. It was supposed to be a trade for some cigars that I sent him but he turned it into this.

Truly unbelievable Brian!! I don’t think that I deserve it but I will definitely keep it!! He absolutely killed me with this one. I had to draw on my Tetris skills to even get these to fit in the coolidor.

Here’s the carnage:

Box of 20 CAO Brazilia Lambadas
Box of 10 CAO Brazilia Anacondas (that is a crazy, big cigar!!)
Box of 20 CAO Italia Gondolas
8 CAO Brazilia GOLs
6 CAO Soprano Associates
1 CAO MX2 Robusto
8 CAO L’Anniversaire Maduro Belicosos
2 CAO Criollo Bombas (I like the pigtail cap!)
1 Carlos Torano Noventa 90 Santiago
1 Casa Torano Robusto
1 Carlos Torano Signature Robusto
1 Carlos Torano Virtuoso Encore
1 Carlos Torano 1916 Corona
1 Carlos Torano 1959 Exodus Gold Label Toro
1 Carlos Torano 1959 Exodus Silver Label Toro
1 Dunhill Signed Range Petite Corona (the one in the reddish tube. I’ve never even seen/heard of this one before!!)

And finally,
1 CAO three cigar ashtray. I was drooling over Bigfoot’s in one of his photo posts and he threw one my way.

Without a doubt, this is the heaviest bombs I have ever received. Now I know what LK feels like!!

Thanks again Bigfoot. You are an incredible BOTL and I will never forget this.

Slow Triathlete


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

You are one lucky MoFo! Awesome!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Awesome bomb - great job Brian!


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

My gosh man, that is one helluva CAO BOMB! Sweet job Bigfoot!


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Holy Smokes!!!! Should have put on a bib before viewing that bomb.:dribble::dribble:


----------



## rmrdaddy (Apr 30, 2007)

WOW!

That deserves a ....


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

way to go...... nice bomb


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

wow, that was fast, I didn't think it would get there until Friday! lol

Enjoy them Scott!!!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow...!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Pure and total devastation! Just beautiful.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow, thats just amazing! What a BOMB!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

WoW! I am in awe. That is just gobstopping... Scott, you definitely deserve it bro - there is no doubt about that!... and Brian, well what can I say. That was just amazingly generous and pure class! Well done! 

CD


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

ARE YOU KIDDING ME???? 

ARE

YOU 

KIDDING

ME??



and the BAR is raised!

Nice work BigFoot!


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

Damn!!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Holy Shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

WOW!! Very nice.


----------



## Fr8dog (Apr 17, 2007)

Awesome salvo!!! 

Glad it went FedEx.........


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

Wow, nice hit, on a deserving botl!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Sam Leccia said:


> ARE YOU KIDDING ME????
> 
> ARE
> 
> ...


the bar was raised and used to beat him. I truly see that one going down as bomb of the week or year. Simply amazing way to go.


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

lol i dont f'ing believe that! Thats so insane man congradulations!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Crap Man--This is a very tasty selection of smokes--Very nice Bigfoot---Nice!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

We are going to end up killing someone around here :lol:


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

unbelievable "bomb"....most people save their $$$$$$ for a long time to buy something like that! Great job! Doesnt get much better than this...trust me! It doesnt!!!! And, as I said in one of my last posts....the benchmark just gets "higher and higher"!


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

That is simply awe inspiring. Brian is a true BOTL!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

I am insane with jealousy!!!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Holy Shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ditto X10:dribble:


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

I've been on cigar BB's for a long time, but I ain't never ever seen anything like that!!

Bigfoot, you sir are nuts!!

Slow Triathlete, you sir are one lucky SOB!!!!


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow...

Just wow.

I think after I got out of the hospital I would just curl up into the fetal position fora couple of weeks...


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Good Grief! Fantastic job, Brian! Couldn't have devastated a better guy!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Holy crap! ........... "it's good to be the king"..........


----------



## smokin'Jef (Jul 2, 2007)

*Absolutely incredible! Beyond bombing...that's just super crazy nice and giving!

WOW!*


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow....LOVE the Brazilia.


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

This series of "one up manship" will soon get to the point of having to purchase an B & M to bomb someone! That was a massive hit!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm still in shock!!! I went in and looked at them again this morning just to make sure that I hadn't dreamed the whole thing up!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

wait, wait, wait...you can move this morning? obviously I didn't do a good enough job!


----------



## genettim (May 15, 2007)

unreal..... fantastic job, Brian!


----------



## AbeScromsbie-cl (Jul 17, 2007)

Zoinks! That is one hell of a hit. Congrats!


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow! outstanding hit:dribble:


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

speachless!!!!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

I am speachless as well great hit!!!


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

after being friends with Foot for 5 years or so, this does not surprise me, he is a bacon lovin' Beast!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

crazy bomb. nice work


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

i'm sitting in disbelief. i have looked at the devastation multiple times. i know things in texas are bigger. this proves it. i am kinda speechless about this one. i know bigfoot is a cao rep, but this is seriously the most generous acts i have seen. i'm glad to be on cigar live with so many people doing great deeds like this. way to go bigfoot.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Slow Triathlete said:


> I'm still in shock!!! I went in and looked at them again this morning just to make sure that I hadn't dreamed the whole thing up!!


Ha ha. Did you dream last night about CAO's floating in the sky like big puffy cigar clouds? That is too cool for school. Bigfoot's bringing the big guns. Congrats Scott & Kudos Bigfoot! Simply awesome!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

wow that is just unbelievable
seriously you have to see those pics to believe this explosion
way to go


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Ahhhh, is this for real? Holy hot damn!!! Brian has just put himself in a league of his own, well, in a league with Pips, and Sam!!! Grats Scott!!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

*just finished picking chin up off the floor*

AMAZING!!!


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

Mmmm sexy


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Holy crap thats not just a bomb thats a nuke. Nice shot Brian. Man still can't get over that one.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

What a great bomb Brian, and you could not have picked a more deserving BOTL. Hey Scott I'm still waiting on the book and movie deal you should get on your life story!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Friggin awesome bomb!! Very nice!


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Brian that was off the hook. May I bow in your presense (SP)!!!!!!! Flint


----------



## JoshIB (Dec 22, 2007)

That was incredible.....such love!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Plans for "the Big foot print" has already begun. hahahahahahahahahahahahaha...mmmmoooohahahahahahahaha

Bigfoot
The original Bomber!!! <--smack talkin!!!


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

I am absolutely in awe at that box, and the thought behind it!


----------



## Skystorm82 (Sep 14, 2007)

You got nuked!

I'm impressed....that's just awesome.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:dribble:http://www.cheaphumidors.com
:dribble::dribble:wow what a hit


----------

